# 700c wheels on a 26" MTB



## vertigo12369 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry for the n00b question...

I recently purchased a 2008 Hardrock Sport which I used for trails and a 7 mile one-way commute. I was looking for a set of slicks to use for commuting when I saw someone mention using 700c road wheel and slicks.

(1) I know I have to change to disc brakes to even attempt this
(2) Is this even remotely possible?

From what I've read the wheels are bigger, but the tires are shorter than the huge knobbies so it basically evens out.

Thanks!


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

i was told :

the overall diameter of a 700x32c is about the same as a 2.5 tire, that being said, measure from your dropout to the tube that goes across the chain and seatstays behind your seat if it is 350, you can fit 700x28 cuz 622+(28x2)=678mm not a true 700. 

i was quoted by my manufacturer that i could run 700x28 on my xc bike with 2.3 clearance. 559+(58x2)=675mm

your mileage may vary. my bike is cromo, yours is not. the chainstay tubes might be designed different.


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

it's going to be significantly cheaper to just grab a pair of 26" slicks


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

Just get something huge like 2.35 (or 2.0 if you're like me and don't have the clearance) Big Apples. The overall diameter will be almost the same, and you'll get a softer (but not notably slower) ride too.


----------



## AkDave (Jan 12, 2004)

*I've done this and did not like the ride.*



vertigo12369 said:


> Sorry for the n00b question...
> 
> I recently purchased a 2008 Hardrock Sport which I used for trails and a 7 mile one-way commute. I was looking for a set of slicks to use for commuting when I saw someone mention using 700c road wheel and slicks.
> 
> ...


 I built a set of 700 disc wheels to use on my HT. It raised the bb height some which in itself is not that big of a deal but the bike in general feels like it rides differently. I can't figure out exactly why. Anyway my 700 wheels are hanging in the garage and the bike has 26" slick type tires on it now and I like it much better. I've installed these wheels with 700x28 tires on 3 HT's and fit was fine.
Dave


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Anothe issue that can cause problems...*

is fork clearance and down tube clearance. It depends on the size of the frame and the design of the bike. Many "traiditional" hardtails won't have a problem with downtube clearance. But fork clearance can be a problem for both the brake arch and the crown. If the 700c tire and rim combination are too tall, it will be possible for the fork crown to make contact with the tire should the fork compress sufficiently. This results in a very sudden and violent endo. The stock Suntour fork that your Hardrock came with requires a MINIMUM of 10mm of clearance between the top of the tire and the crown of the fork when fully compressed. I would HIGHLY advise that you find a 700c front wheel that you can borrow and do a "check fit" before you purchase your own set of wheels.

With all that said, I'd recommend finding yourself a nice set of 26" cruiser/pavement tires in 1.75 to 2.0 and running them instead. The Hardrock has a very stiff frame, combined with the small volume high pressure tires that you'll have to run on the 700c wheels, the bike is gonna beat you to death! I've been running 26" 2.0 pavement tires at about 40 to 45psi for a long time now. The ride difference between them and a 700x32 or 38 (when properly inflated to prevent flats) is amazing. My son rides a Surly Cross Check as a commuter. His cruising speed on the flats is about 17mph. My crusing speed with the converted MTB is 15mph. But my comfort level is about 4 times what his is on the Check.

Anyway, converting a 26" mtb frame to 700c is doable in many cases. But it can be more expensive, and there are allot of possible issues that you have to work through before you do it.

Good Dirt


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

Just buy a hybrid will do. For 700C wheel, I will say in term of speed. To me, not very significant but when comes to climbing slope, 700c indeed prove an advantage!

I recently bought a polygon heist.

http://www.polygoncycle.com/detailbike.php?kode=72

I ditch the stock wheelset and run on Xero Maravilloso.

If u decide not to get new bike and running on V-brake. U need to get an adapter to make yr V-brake able to handle the bigger 700c rim but if u are running on dics brake. Just build a part of new wheelset running on 700c rim. But disc brake 700c wheelset will be heavier than V-brake one. And a light disc 700c wheelset don't come cheap...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

AkDave said:


> I built a set of 700 disc wheels...the bike in general feels like it rides differently. I can't figure out exactly why....


Taller wheels changed the fork's trail?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I held a 700x20 beside a 26x2.25, and the MTB tire was actually a little bit taller IIRC.


----------



## vertigo12369 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

I know my dad has a few extra 700c wheels lying around so I will borrow a set and see how everything works out. My suspicions on the fork were confirmed, I was thinking a nasty endo might be the result of a bad fit.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2008)

I just recently built up a pair of WTB Speeddisc rims to some Deore LX centerlock hubs, Ritchy Speedmax 700x32 tires and so far I have loved them. The only issue that I have run into is that I needed to buy Syntase spacers for my normal wheelset. I really like that I feel that I have more versatility but at the same time keep the efficiency of a road bike. Now I know that they are not as efficient as a road wheel but I love my MTB and like riding it. The bike by the way is a Specialized Stumpjumper hardtail.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I just won a bid on Ebay for some 700c's for my 08 Kona Blast. I will write back when I get it on the road.


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

I've been running 700x23c on my On-One inbred for a few months now. I found some Mavic rims on XT disk hubs.:thumbsup: I like it way better than mtb rims with slicks. The ride isn't as smooth, but it's faster. I also put a rigid steel fork on there with a smaller A2C length, which really helped out on the road handling. Also threw on a road cassette (12-25) which was also an improvement. Having the closer gearing is nice.

-Dan


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*got'em on tonight*

I got my 700c Wtb wheels with bontager 6 bolt disc hubs on my Blast and after the first I am impressed at how they climb hills easily and the ride doesn't feel much different from 26's with slicks either.


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

I've run 700c wheels and I like them, but my bike is an XC sofftail. The handling did slow down a little, but not bad in my case as it was quick to start with.. As far as ride goes it's OK but on a hardtail I think I'd budget in a Thudbuster ST seat post. 700cX28mm roughly equals 26X2.3 diameter. I agree that you must make sure your fork can handle this size tire.
They are noticeably faster than 26X 2'' slicks, but I never tried smaller ones. I think you might run out of gearing with them. I run 48X11 with the 700c's (and 26X2''slicks). Your handling will slow down the same with large dia.26"" tires also, not just 700c. 
Maybe you could borrow a wheelset from a disc brake 29er to try this out with a pair of road tires. It would be a lot of money to spend to find it's not right for you.


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

The forks "rake" (the offset of the axle ahead of the headtube) stays the same. But the trail is the distance from where the bottom of the tire meets the ground, to where the center of the head tube is pointed (on the ground). This gets bigger with tire diameter, and gives slower but more stable handling. Head tube angle, fork rake, and tire diameter all effect "trail".


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

A few years ago the Cannodale XC team, used 700C wheels in their hardtails for their road/endurance training....I can't remember what model bike they used or what tyre/tire size they used though....700x25/28 or possibly 700x32 ???


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I just bought the rigid fork for my Blast and now I will be able to run 700x32. I will post a pic when I get them on.


----------



## NormanF (Mar 15, 2007)

I tried those. 26" slicks give a harsh ride. If you want to ride with slicks, go with 700C
wheels.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

bugly64 said:


> I got my 700c Wtb wheels with bontager 6 bolt disc hubs on my Blast and after the first I am impressed at how they climb hills easily and the ride doesn't feel much different from 26's with slicks either.


looks nice :thumbsup:


----------

